# CamFive Embroidery Machines



## jhousley9011 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is anyone using a CamFive embroidery machine or know someone who does? We are looking at purchasing a 4 or 6 head commercial unit from them and they seem to have reasonable pricing...was told they were comparable to the Happy product line....

Just looking to get some feedback.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I've never heard of this company. Training and support are as important, if not more, than the price of the equipment. You could wind up with a very expensive paperweight if something goes wrong and you can't get service on it.


----------



## jhousley9011 (Jul 19, 2013)

Apparently they have been being imported into the US from Asia since 2009. Saw them at the Long Beach Show. Machine ran well while I was there. They have offices in California and Florida. I'm just finding it hard to believe that no one in the industry knows anything good bad or otherwise. They have been selling for 4 years and are always at the major shows, yet I can't find one person that has one of these things.

They are 5-7K less than the other major players...I'm sure the machine will run fine for a few years. Was just hoping to find someone that had one and been running it for awhile.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be at Long Beach this morning. If I see them I will stop by and take a look. They are in La Puente, not to far from us. 

My main concerns would be the quality of the machine. It may run great when it is new but put a few years on it and then look at it. If they have been here for 4 years then they should have some customers you can visit. You should go talk to them and see how they feel about the machine. 

Also, contact Beacon funding and see how many are in repo and find out what they think of the machine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I saw this company with laser engravers at the show but not emb machines.


----------



## jhousley9011 (Jul 19, 2013)

Strange, they had a single head machine there that they claimed was the new version of machines for them with a touch screen and could build them up to 50 heads...told me they had a single head and a double head in stock and could get me a 6 head in 30 days...wonder if they sold it from the booth???? Or worse yet it broke.....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They had a lot of laser engravers there. Maybe I just missed it


----------



## jhousley9011 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just an update on CamFive....Buyer Beware!!!!! I have left messages with both their Florida and California offices as well as sent emails to one of the reps there indicating that I was ready to buy a machine from them. No one has ever returned my calls or emails. The are always not in the office right now....If they won't call me back to sell me a $30,000 machine I hate to see what the support is like once they have the money and the machine breaks.


----------



## Racer (Aug 25, 2011)

I contacted CAMFIVE on email on Sunday and they contacted me Monday morning . Then they drove to my shop to bring samples. We have a demo scheduled with our own material tomorrow. 

We are looking at a laser but I find them to be very responsive.

Might try again.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

These may be a rebranded or knockoff emb machine. 

looks like they sell on ebay too
Commercial Embroidery Machine 02 Head 12 Color Sequin Logos Names Design Camfive | eBay

and amazon
Amazon.com: CAMFive CFSE-DM1501 commercial embroidery machine: Everything Else

and alibaba
CAMFIVE USA, LLC. - Cutting & Engraving Laser Machines, Embroidery Machines, Knitting Machines

tm info
CAMFIVE - Reviews & Brand Information - EMBROIDERY CAM CORPORATION LOS ANGELES, CA - Serial Number: 77141887


----------



## Graphix Guy (May 21, 2009)

Binki, I think you're right. The CAMFIVE machine is only comparable to the "Happy" product line in that it's a multi-needle embroidery machine. The Happy product line is made in Japan, for example (as are some of the other truly established machine brands). As a person who helps owners of the Happy machine line (I am not in sales), I would encourage getting actual owners' experiences with a given brand of machine to help weigh in your decision. There are some good machine brands out there - including the Happy product line - and I think for potential owners, talking privately with new and long-term owners of various brands of machines will not only give a sense of the quality of that machine, but also what options/features might be important to consider. There are plenty of current owners in this forum that seem to have good experience. 

Good luck with your purchase decision, for all those looking for a new embroidery machine!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

I am retiring and scaling down, I have a 6 head SWF compact. If interested give me a call.

Bob
973-764-3840
cell 973-271-3147


----------



## jhousley9011 (Jul 19, 2013)

After "NEVER" receiving a call back from the Florida office and finally getting a man on his cell phone from the California office that was going to call me back and "NEVER" did.....we spent the extra money and bought a Happy HCR machine a few weeks ago. They have exceptional customer service and have great after the sale support.


----------



## Embroideredlove (Jan 18, 2014)

I actually own a 15 needle camfive embroidery machine and the support is too notch! Luis is extremely knowledgable and able to answer all of my questions quickly. I took a trip to their offices in orlando and it too is top notch. I spent 2 days training one on one with Luis. So in answer to your question YES they have very good machines and very good support.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Embroideredlove said:


> I actually own a 15 needle camfive embroidery machine and the support is too notch! Luis is extremely knowledgable and able to answer all of my questions quickly. I took a trip to their offices in orlando and it too is top notch. I spent 2 days training one on one with Luis. So in answer to your question YES they have very good machines and very good support.




Do you still like your CamFive machine?


----------



## ColonelT (Apr 19, 2018)

jhousley9011 said:


> Just an update on CamFive....Buyer Beware!!!!!
> 
> I have left messages with both their Florida and California offices as well as sent emails to one of the reps there indicating that I was ready to buy a machine from them. No one has ever returned my calls or emails. The are always not in the office right now....If they won't call me back to sell me a $30,000 machine I hate to see what the support is like once they have the money and the machine breaks.


Similar experience. I cant leave Camfive reviews as far as their machines but I needed a 70w Chinese laser tube. I was surprised that the Florida location did not have stock of laser tubes to sell at the time and then called their CA location to get same issue? 

I was told they would call back once they arrived but they never did.

If they dont carry parts for the machines they sell its not a good sign.


----------



## ColonelT (Apr 19, 2018)

Racer said:


> I contacted CAMFIVE on email on Sunday and they contacted me Monday morning . Then they drove to my shop to bring samples. We have a demo scheduled with our own material tomorrow.
> 
> We are looking at a laser but I find them to be very responsive.
> 
> Might try again.


Camfive laser review. Dont know much about their machines but all I needed was a 70w Chinese laser tube for a laser I have that they carry but I wasn't able to get help. I was disappointed that their Florida location did not have enough stock of laser tubes to sell at the time. Then surprised that their CA location didnt either? 

I was told they would call back once tubes arrived but they never did.

If they dont carry adequate parts for their machines they sell its not a good sign.


----------

